
IUDs Are More Affordable Than Ever, So Will More Women Get Them? - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/iuds-are-more-affordable-than-ever-so-will-more-women-get-them/
======
erroneousfunk
With the incredible efficacy of modern birth control, I'm surprised people are
pushing the IUD just because it's technically one of the most effective forms
of reversible birth control. I used an IUD for years, and finally took it out
myself while I was drunk one night, because I was so fed up with the pain and
constant mid-cycle bleeding. I delayed going to a doctor for a couple months
afterwards, because I was embarrassed to admit I had removed my own IUD, but
after I did was placed on a different form of birth control that was _so much
better_ and only very slightly less effective than an IUD.

Yes, IUDs are effective, and they doctor only has to deal with you once every
10 years, but finding the _right_ BC is probably going to be better for
everyone in the long run, and will have better compliance rates, than just
putting everyone on an IUD. According to Wikipedia, 17% of nulliparous women
on an IUD have significant pain that requires management (not including the
incredible amount of pain during insertion and shortly afterwards, for many,
if not most women), and copper IUDs frequently cause menstrual abnormalities.

The article really should be focusing on "It's great, everyone can get on the
birth control of their choice if they want to!" not "Everyone should get an
IUD!"

